# Kohler WC Flush Valve



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey all, 

I'm not much of a service plumber so things like this I sometimes have a hard time figuring out. I will note, that this picture was sent to me to see if I could find a replacement. 

It came out of a Kohler Tripoint K-7531 flush valve. If anyone can tell me what this is called, that'd be great!











Will also attach a photo of the flush valve because I'm slightly confused as to why it has 2 model numbers on it. 

http://prntscr.com/ltk0xq


Thanks, everyone.


----------



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm not sure why it didnt post my first link. But here is the photo for the part I'm looking for. 

http://prntscr.com/ltk1fd


----------



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

It's looking like the solenoid kit. I guess I'm just looking for the part number but not sure what it is due to there being 2 model numbers on the flush valve


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The first thing you should do when you have any issues getting parts is to call the manufacturer.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

your supply house should know...


----------



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks for the responses, sarcasm or not haha. I DID in fact call my supply house, after emailing those pictures. They did not know exactly what it was. So they called the manufacturer. The manufacturer gave a part number and after looking it up, it was some sort of battery pack. We knew that was wrong, my boss felt that it was the solenoid kit and after a bunch of google image searches, we found the part number. And after all was said and done, we ended up not needing it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

kolher is $hit...they make expensive crap and they change design like the weather and you spend days chasing parts...if you can get them..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> kolher is $hit...they make expensive crap and they change design like the weather and you spend days chasing parts...if you can get them..


I think i've only ever seen them. Haven't had to work on one yet. I'm pretty sure that every flush valve i've ever had to touch was a Sloan.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> I think i've only ever seen them. Haven't had to work on one yet. I'm pretty sure that every flush valve i've ever had to touch was a Sloan.


not just flush valves, its their whole line of products...but they sorta have a monopoly pushing their stuff, overpriced and not the best quality, they make obsolete product lines so you have to replace rather than repair and the parts are $$$$ so repair comes close to replace...


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> not just flush valves, its their whole line of products...but they sorta have a monopoly pushing their stuff, overpriced and not the best quality, they make obsolete product lines so you have to replace rather than repair and the parts are $$$$ so repair comes close to replace...


I'll agree with you there. They are really proud of their stuff pricewise, but i'll give them that it is pretty nice looking. I tend to steer people away from Kohler. At least the faucets anyway. I have a couple of wellworth toilets in my rental that came used from a remodel. I think they work just fine for a basic toilet.

The last change they made to their shower trim (screwless) I am not really a fan of.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I cant stand there stuff. 
Shower valves and toilets. "lets make a dime sized hole in the side of the toilet so its impossible for the plumber to bolt it to the floor" now i carry a speacial tool just for there dumb toilets if i ever run into it again.


----------

